# Я шейник. Проблема с пальцами



## Vildan198t (8 Окт 2014)

Я шейник уже второй год! После травмы не работают пальцы левой руки. На правой работают, но нету силы. Хотел бы узнать у шейников с большим "опытом", какие они делают упражнения, какие делают процедуры, и узнать восстановились ли функций пальцев! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2014)

*Vildan198t*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, более подробно расскажите, какие повреждения у Вас после травмы. Это позволит рекомендовать Вам что-то конкретно.


----------



## doc (8 Окт 2014)

Механизм травмы, обследования, заключения, снимки?


----------



## Vildan198t (8 Окт 2014)

Диагноз: Закрытая позвоночно – спинальная травма на уровне шейного отдела позвоночника. Компрессионно – оскольчатый перелом тела С6 позвонка с повреждением спинного мозга на этом уровне. Глубокий верхний парапарез. Нижняя параплегия. Нарушение функции тазовых органов по типу задержки. Гипостатическая пневмония. Пролежни крестцовой области. 

Травма 24.08.13. падение с высоты около 3 – х метров головой вниз. При поступлении состояние тяжёлое. Тяжесть обусловлена тяжёлой позвоночно – спинальной травмой на шейном уровне. Компрессионно – оскольчатый перелом тела С6 позвонка с повреждением спинного мозга на этом уровне. Глубокий верхний парапарез, нижняя параплегия. Нарушение функции тазовых органов по типу задержки. 
У больного были явления дыхательной и сердечно – сосудистой недостаточности. Нарушение чувствительности по проводниковому типу с уровня С5 сегмента. 
По жизненным показаниям больному выполнена операция. Удаление тела С6 позвонка. Передний корпородез никелид – титановым трансплантатом


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2014)

*Vildan198t*, пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Разместить снимки поможет эта тема -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Vildan198t (31 Окт 2014)

Саитов Вильдан Фаритович
19.12.1984 года рождения
29 лет
с. Александрова , Оренбургской области


Я шейник уже второй год! После травмы не работают пальцы левой руки. На правой работают, но нету силы. Хотел бы узнать у шейников с большим "опытом", какие они делают упражнения, какие делают процедуры, и узнать восстановились ли функций пальцев! Заранее спасибо!

Диагноз: Закрытая позвоночно – спинальная травма на уровне шейного отдела позвоночника. Компрессионно – оскольчатый перелом тела С6 позвонка с повреждением спинного мозга на этом уровне. Глубокий верхний парапарез. Нижняя параплегия. Нарушение функции тазовых органов по типу задержки. Гипостатическая пневмония. Пролежни крестцовой области.

Травма 24.08.13. падение с высоты около 3 – х метров головой вниз. При поступлении состояние тяжёлое. Тяжесть обусловлена тяжёлой позвоночно – спинальной травмой на шейном уровне. Компрессионно – оскольчатый перелом тела С6 позвонка с повреждением спинного мозга на этом уровне. Глубокий верхний парапарез, нижняя параплегия. Нарушение функции тазовых органов по типу задержки.
У больного были явления дыхательной и сердечно – сосудистой недостаточности. Нарушение чувствительности по проводниковому типу с уровня С5 сегмента.
По жизненным показаниям больному выполнена операция. Удаление тела С6 позвонка. Передний корпородез никелид – титановым трансплантатом.

  

ещё снимки


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2014)

*Vildan198t*, Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

